# 1934 Shelby Whippet



## Mark B (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Mark B (Aug 31, 2021)

Need to know if the bicycle is comple


----------



## stezell (Aug 31, 2021)

Cool bike, it's missing the drop stand and rear fender clip. 
Sean


----------



## 33 Shelby (Sep 1, 2021)

Mark nice looking Shelby motobike!


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 1, 2021)

That frame dosen't look like it came with a drop stand, I'm no expert, just by looking at a zoomed shot. Nice ride! I don't see any pivet holes or stand stop ears.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> That frame dosen't look like it came with a drop stand, I'm no expert, just by looking at a zoomed shot. Nice ride! I don't see any pivet holes or stand stop ears.



It would take a drop stand with 'ears'. V/r Shawn


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 1, 2021)

Shawn Does the stand have a bracket with pivet holes and ears on it that you bolt to the rear axle?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Looks like this


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 1, 2021)

Learning every day, thanks to the devoted experts on the Cabe. Thank you Shawn.


----------



## Kato (Sep 1, 2021)

@blasterracing


----------



## SKPC (Sep 1, 2021)

I think that the older Shelby drop stands had a curved radius inside the stands' legs instead of a square profile.  Not 100% sure though when this started.  Could you provide us a photo of the serial number on the BB for the Prewar Shelby serial number list?🚴‍♀️


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 1, 2021)

Are we thinking maybe a “K”-100,000 series stamping for a 1934 balloon tire bicycle?
And did Shelby skip “L”?


----------



## SKPC (Sep 1, 2021)

I think the I's, J's, and the L's are skipped(so far).   And yes, the K prefix is a high probability for this very early 1934/5-ish 26" super ballooner moto.  This was likely the no-tank model that came without many accessories but it did have a stand and maybe a chain guard.


----------



## Mark B (Sep 2, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> It would take a drop stand with 'ears'. V/r Shawn



I bought one to install it on the bicycle and U might put a rear rack to


----------



## Mark B (Sep 2, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Are we thinking maybe a “K”-100,000 series stamping for a 1934 balloon tire bicycle?
> And did Shelby skip “L”?


----------



## Mark B (Sep 2, 2021)

33 Shelby said:


> Mark nice looking Shelby motobike!



Thanks


----------



## 33 Shelby (Sep 2, 2021)

Mark B said:


> Thanks



Sure thing, I’m always amazed at the knowledge and information that is on the CABE. I try to just keep soaking it all up, never getting enough of it.Thanks guys.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks for the serial number!  Do you have the Head Badge for this bike?  Photo?


----------



## Mark B (Sep 3, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Thanks for the serial number!  Do you have the Head Badge for this bike?  Photo?


----------



## Mark B (Sep 3, 2021)

That is the head badge


----------

